# Bildausschnitt wählen



## Loveboat (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß nicht ob ich mit dem Thema hier richtig bin. Wenn nicht bitte verschieben. 

Gibt es ein fertiges Script bei dem ein User in seinem Portal ein Bild uploaden kann und dann, bevor es gespeichert wird, mittels Zoom und Verschieben den Ausschnitt seines Bildes auswählen kann

Wäre super nett wenn ich ein Tip bekommen würde.

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## saftmeister (4. Januar 2010)

Schau mal hier: http://koivi.com/image-crop-selection/


----------



## Maik (4. Januar 2010)

Moin,

dieselbe Frage hatten wir erst vor drei Tagen:  Bilderrahmen Online um Bild setzen + Bildbearbeitung 

Da dies mit Javascript umgesetzt wird, verschiebe ich den Thread entsprechend aus dem PHP-Bereich.

mfg Maik


----------

